# Frozen rats defrozen!!



## epexlinux (Apr 9, 2012)

I have just been out to my freezer to get rats for a feed but it seems the door has been left open and everything in the freezer is warm even my rats are all soft normally the are rock solid. Is it ok to keep these rats or throw them away as I hear from people they can't be refrozen as its bad? Thanks


----------



## epexlinux (Apr 9, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## jwhite (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd say bin them ... Not good to refreeze ... Snakes get ill Im sure that Would cost You a lot more then what the food did bud .. 
Not worth the risk ..


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

The word is defrosted!

No, don't keep them. Do you have a compost pile or a plant that wants fertilising in the garden? Dead animals are good fertiliser. Bury them near the roots or something


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Defrosted rats should be eaten within 24 hours i have heard, personally I don't feel too happy with them being in the viv over night they are only small and will start to go :censor: in a short period of time.

Throw them out and buy again its only a pittance for a few mice/rats


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

As everyone has said mate, bin the lot.
I had the same problem and threw out £60 worth of rats and mice.
Not worth the risk in my opinion


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has ever tested this.

I know people reccomend to throw them out and I've never refrozen due to the warning. But with reptiles having a tougher gut than we do I have always wondered whether or not they would have the same issues we would.

Especially if they hadn't been defrosted for long. This is something I've pondered over for a while.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Bit late now but someone may remember this post in the future....

Why not donate them to a local:
Reptile rescue center,
Bird of prey rescue center,
Wildlife rescue center,
Zoo,
Exotic mammal rescue center,
Or any other animal related charities that can use them...: victory:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Depends what you mean by warm? as long as theyve been at around refrigerator temps in sealed containers/bags for no longer than 24hours then id say theyre probably fine to refreeze and feed whenever. 

If you want to be sure then throw them. Its worth to mention, when you actually defrost again to come to feeding, if they smell or look bad in any way then throw for sure : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yellow_python said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever tested this.
> 
> I know people reccomend to throw them out and I've never refrozen due to the warning. But with reptiles having a tougher gut than we do I have always wondered whether or not they would have the same issues we would.
> 
> Especially if they hadn't been defrosted for long. This is something I've pondered over for a while.



i found my freezer door open once, had been open all night. I kicked it shut again and got on with life with no problems,. 
There's no big issue with re-freezing as long as, like you say, they haven't been defrosted for long.


----------



## jwhite (Jul 20, 2012)

For instance would you really risk giving say your £1000+ snake or any value snake for this matter, a £2 rat that Coukd harm or make ill or even actually be fine... 

Risk is not worth it . You Woukd kick yourself if your collection fell ill!

Its not everyday you leave your freezer open to defrost Haha.. 
Just grin and bare.. 

Imo


----------

